# Full Face Helmet for a 4 year old



## Hardrock05 (Jul 8, 2005)

My little boy has a larger then normal head at 21" (53.5cm) circumference. According to sizing charts, he is too big for a youth helmet and I'm wondering if I have to go to an adult size small? 

I just relocated to the east coast (Newfoundland) and there is a lack of options available to try at any LBS, so that (obvious) option isn't really there. 

My big concern with an adult helmet is the weight his neck would have to support and fitment. Just wondering if any other parents had similar experiences? Any brands I should focus on? 

Cheers,
Hardrock05


----------



## foamfreak (Apr 1, 2009)

We,ve been rolling with fly racing since her first full face, and highly encourage any parent to invest in a good lightweight/comfortable helmet. Kinetic Jungle Youth Purple/Pink Helmet | FLY Racing | Professional grade Motocross, BMX, MTB, Offroad, ATV, Snowmobile, and Watercraft apparel and hard parts
Weight has never been a issue with my kid, and she chooses to wear her full face on all rides.. xc, dh, and park. Must be the cool factor as she picks out most all of her own gear. She's been wearing a FF since 3 yrs old, here she is in Telluride a few months back on her 2nd fly racing helmet at 7yrs old.
cheers
Foamfreak


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

I got my son a Bell Sanction last winter just after he turned 5 (head was 51 cm at the time) and it's been great. It's pretty lightweight (~900g for the S, the weight never bothered him) and sizing felt pretty true to the head circumference listed. Also very reasonably priced at $75 MSRP.


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

My 6 year old also has a large head and is hard to fit for helmets. By 4 he was wearing a size small adult helmet (head circumference was around 53cm). We have found that some brands fit better than others as you will be after a helmet that is not too long/deep as you want the cheek pads to still be in the right spot and the helmet to be in the correct spot on the back of his neck. Kids with larger head circumference dont usually have the larger face size of an adult. We have had success with Fly, Giro and THH helmet brands. Giro is his favourite, best fit and lightest. THE and 661 did not fit him at all, you could easily fit your fingers between his cheeks and the pads and take the helmet on and off with the chin strap done up as tight as it would go. Weight wise I think you will find that the small adult helmets are as light if not lighter than the youth helmets.


----------



## lixxfe (Apr 19, 2012)

We got our (now 5y/o) boy a Bell Super 2R MIPS helmet, size small. Competitive Cyclist had them on sale for <$90 a few days ago, but seem to be all out. The non-MIPS version is still available though:Bell Super 2R Helmet - Mountain Helmets | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Our 5 yo has been wearing a full face since he was 4 and is in the 50cms. It's a black Bell and only weighs 825g with lots of vents. Also just scored him a size small Giro Xar for $28. He likes wearing one and has had some good crashes.


----------



## KTM250SXS (Feb 10, 2016)

You've probably purchased by now but take a look at Kali Protectives .Our kids have been wearing the avatar helmets for years now. They are light, strong, well vented and the XS ones come with a replaceable thinner liner which means that when their heads grow you get a bit of continued use while getting a replacement sorted.
Our oldest is about to go DH racing and he'll be wearing Kali helmets when he does.


----------



## Trumpits (Apr 12, 2009)

We have two little monsters of our own that recently needed a lid upgrade. 3 y/o is 52 cm & 6 y/o is 54 cm. The have been using Giro & Kali helmets thus far, the Kali Chakra is a great helmet & the 6 y/o loves wearing it as his head stays cool.

With a move to 20" wheels for 6 y/o & pretty serious concussion for the 3 y/o (fell off couch back to hardwood) it was time for a nice MIPS helmet & full face for trails.

I looked into the Bell Super R2 MIPS & it seemed to fit the bill perfect because it was two lids in one. Ordered two 2015 models (red & white) from CRC in size small, cost $380 CDN to my door. Shipping took 6 days royal mail with zero duty!!!

They arrived & we have test fit them in the house a few times. They seem to fit very nice. The cheek pads are removable, so if it bothers them its not an issue.

These do not replace a FF for downhill use, but are really slick lids. I am looking to replace my current Giro & want to try one of these with my glasses for fit.

Kinda spendy, but watching the 6 y/o slam forehead (just under Kali visor) into cement wasn't very enjoyable either. Also a night at the ER waiting on a CT scan of a 2 year old was not something I ever want to repeat again.

I really hope they ride as good as they look.


----------



## KiwiRob (Mar 5, 2012)

My son also has a large head, what you have to remember with kids with large heads is they also have correspondling strong necks to hold up said large heads, my son with the larger head has considerably stronger neck muscles than my other two at the same ages.


----------



## Bertleman (Feb 10, 2004)

Super good deal on an X-tra small 
Bell Transfer-9 Helmet 2015 > Apparel > Helmets > Men's Helmets | Jenson USA


----------



## gweb (Sep 26, 2007)

Trumpits said:


> We have two little monsters of our own that recently needed a lid upgrade. 3 y/o is 52 cm & 6 y/o is 54 cm. The have been using Giro & Kali helmets thus far, the Kali Chakra is a great helmet & the 6 y/o loves wearing it as his head stays cool.
> 
> With a move to 20" wheels for 6 y/o & pretty serious concussion for the 3 y/o (fell off couch back to hardwood) it was time for a nice MIPS helmet & full face for trails.
> 
> ...


Have you managed to get out on the trails with the kids using the Bell Super 2R helmets yet? I am thinking of getting one for my 4 year old son and would love some real world feedback on their suitability for kids.

Thanks.


----------



## RedBen (Nov 4, 2010)

I second the Bell Sanction. Not too expensive, targeted towards youth, and comes inseveral sizes. My 4 year old has a size small and has been wearing it since he was 3. I've seen it save hime from some nasty spills. Their size chart says the small is for 52-54 cm, so you might go with a medium for room to grow.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

gweb said:


> Have you managed to get out on the trails with the kids using the Bell Super 2R helmets yet? I am thinking of getting one for my 4 year old son and would love some real world feedback on their suitability for kids.
> 
> Thanks.


1+ I'm looking at this helmet for my 2 kids (8.5 and 7).


----------



## Trumpits (Apr 12, 2009)

I have had the 6 y/o out several times & he loves it. Super light & fits them both great. It's his first choice now when he rides. I do not regret the purchase at all.


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

That's great info. I was at the LBS last week and had the 6 year old with me so I had him try on a Super 2R and it fit him perfectly. Glad to see some feedback on it so that I know I'm headed in the right direction. We did a 10 mile ride recently and he had no issues then was gazing at some birds 50 yards from the truck and drove off into a concrete drainage ditch and busted his face. After that, HE is asking for a FF helmet.


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

The 6 (almost 7) year old's Super 2R showed up last Wednesday. Fortunately I was able to get one of the last ones from Bikebling at the closeout price. Unfortunately we had to choose between black, and black. He likes it regardless. Couldn't wait to open the box from the UPS man. I'll feel better knowing that his teeth etc. are a little safer. Now I just need to round out the safety gear with some gloves, shin guards etc, and we're going to start trying to tackle some tougher terrain.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

Glad he had the FF Saturday....


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Holy crap! Looks like he's got a good bailout form though. he's ready to brace himself... although that can occasionally lead to broken arms/wrists. Hope the little guy is ok! If he is, you've got some good action shots to talk about!


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

Cried for about 10 seconds then got back right back to charging


----------

